# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  World Cup's 4 semi-finalists, logical order ?

## Maciamo

I've found an interesting coincidence in the peck order of the 4 WC semi-finalsits. Korea and Turkey are in the same linguistic group (Altaic languages), together with Mongol, a few central Asian languages and Japanese. Koreans probably descend from a Mongol group or the opposite (even more likely as Mongolia has probably been settled _after_ the more fertile Korean Peninsula). If you follow the migration from East to West, the Koreans moved to Mongolia (???), the Mongol then moved to Central Asia (Turkmenistan, Ouzbekistan, Khazakstan...), continued Westward to Turkey from the 11th till the 15th century. As a result, Mongol and Turkish languages are closely related. Korean and Japanese languages share very little vocabulary in common with Turkish and Mongol, but have similar grammatical features (such as the sentence order subj + obj + verb) and "feeling of the language".

The second migration process is the one of Turkish people to Germany (here comes our semi-final) in the beginnig of the 20th century. As a result, Turkish is the largest "foreign" community in Germany.

The third phase in out little historical tour is the migration of Germans to (Southern) Brazil after WWII. They also make up one of the largest "foreign" community there (with the Italians and Japanese).

The funniest thing is that this East=West migration respects the final order : 4th=Korea, 3rd=Turkey, 2nd=Germany and 1st Brazil.

You can go even further if you take Japanese-Brazilians who moved back from Brazil to Japan. We come back from our starting point and realise it matches the events one more time, as the WC Final was held in Japan. Brazil's victory in Japan has been a good thing for Nikkei (Japanese-Brazilian) "returnees" who often face discrimination in Japan.

Is it possible that all this had been plotted beforehand ? The Brazilian victory is a political gesture in favour of Brazilian in Japan, while Brazilian win against Germany for (in exchange of ?)hosting a German community and Germany win the same way against Turkey. Ultimately the remote Korean and Turkish cousins meet each other for a "friendly" 3rd position final (Turkish players were holding Korean flags and vice-versa at the end of the match, something that was far from happening at the real final or in other matches).

----------


## moyashi

Can somebody say Nostradamus ???

lol ... just joking eh!

 :Smilie:

----------


## thomas

Sorry for being brief, still working on the move...




> Is it possible that all this had been plotted beforehand?


Plotted? Certainly. I'm quite sure no global sporting event is free of schemes and plots, but in a more material sense.

Uralic - Altaic, found an interesting table

=> http://www2.4dcomm.com/millenia/lang.htm

I always thought that Turkish, Hungarian and Finnish were closely related.

----------

